# Your Rig's



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay its february alot of new bows are out. Lets see everyones rigs,3-D,Hunting,Spots all of them.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

heres my iceman


----------



## elitej (Mar 8, 2009)

My elite pure. 3d rig!!!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> heres my iceman


Nice, What do you use it for.


----------



## elitej (Mar 8, 2009)

Everything from spots to 3d. And I plan on putting a HHA sight on it with a short stabilizer and hunting with it also


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

When i get my new bow i will put a pic of it but ill put the pic of my destroyer 3-D setup


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

2012 Mathews Heli-M.
i shoot FMJs now and a Mathews T5




my preview video for it


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

couple of martins


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Nice, What do you use it for.


I use it for hunting, spots and 3d all hunting setup though. Heres a better pic.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Heres mine







Target bow







Huntin bow


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is my Assassin


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice bows guys,Any body gona get the Insanity


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is mine, use it for everything.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here's the 3 i'm playin with currently


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

this is an older pic


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got to get some newer pics of my Monster up, I got some custom strings put on it just after Christmas, but I need some new arrows since I got to go to a 340 spine since I am every bit of a 27.5" draw most like 28" draw and at 70# I got to shoot 340's and I'm going back to the Axis N-fused and probably shoot some flatline surgical 340's for 3-d out of my monster.
I want to get a Conquest Triumph maybe sometime this year to use for 3-d but in the bowhunter class. I like speed bows but I want something that is longer and a tad more forgiving for 3-d but maybe to where I can still keep 1 pin to 30 yards.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

ill get some pictures of my ross up here eventually


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I got to get some newer pics of my Monster up, I got some custom strings put on it just after Christmas, but I need some new arrows since I got to go to a 340 spine since I am every bit of a 27.5" draw most like 28" draw and at 70# I got to shoot 340's and I'm going back to the Axis N-fused and probably shoot some flatline surgical 340's for 3-d out of my monster.
> I want to get a Conquest Triumph maybe sometime this year to use for 3-d but in the bowhunter class. I like speed bows but I want something that is longer and a tad more forgiving for 3-d *but maybe to where I can still keep 1 pin to 30 yards*.


you can set up your bow to shoot 1 pin to 30 yards and do it still at only 240fps.

Look up parallax


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

hoytarcherygal said:


>


A recurve a change but very Nice must cost a fortune. What is the other one a Hoyt powerhawk


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

that one is my bows and the way they are in my room, my stinger, and my helim


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

My bow, got it last summer.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice hanging spot for your bows. Now you need to have some targets set outside your window if you have one.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> A recurve a change but very Nice must cost a fortune. What is the other one a Hoyt powerhawk



I think it's a Vantage Ltd.

Jake


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry for the bad pics, its all i have on my phone


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Ross i heard that g5 bought them out and that is why they look similar to g5 bows.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pizonarcher said:


> Ross i heard that g5 bought them out and that is why they look similar to g5 bows.


no g5 was making parts for them before they went under, but now they are under new management and new owners


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah i heard they did and also thought they did cause like you said they mad parts for them and they looked very similar almost exactly alike.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I love my recurve, thats how i got started in archery lol The compound is a Hoyt Vantage Ltd, doesnt get shot much lol kindsa new to the compound thing lol


BowTecArcher11 said:


> A recurve a change but very Nice must cost a fortune. What is the other one a Hoyt powerhawk


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's the 50 and 75 yards with my bows











And 60 yards in the background.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

hoytarcherygal said:


> I love my recurve, thats how i got started in archery lol The compound is a Hoyt Vantage Ltd, doesnt get shot much lol kindsa new to the compound thing lol


I love compounds myself but hey as long as your into archery. Better than them pott heads and pill heads out there. Stay behind the arrow and it will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok guys i got my insanity in today and ill get some good pics tomrow.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice bow

How does it shoot?


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well to tell ya it is very dead in the hand after the shot it doesnt go nowhere. The draw is really smooth. Once we got it in time the back wall was solid as can be. It holds really steady when your setting you pin on the site and you can hold it forever.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah i mean i like compound too, im just a better shot with my recurve and frankly i have more fun with it, but youre right as long as im shooting arrows its all good lol. I think part of my problem is that the compound im shooting has wheels not cams so it has a super soft wall and im shooting a back tension release with it sooo lol


BowTecArcher11 said:


> I love compounds myself but hey as long as your into archery. Better than them pott heads and pill heads out there. Stay behind the arrow and it will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

hoytarcherygal said:


> yeah i mean i like compound too, im just a better shot with my recurve and frankly i have more fun with it, but youre right as long as im shooting arrows its all good lol. I think part of my problem is that the compound im shooting has wheels not cams so it has a super soft wall and im shooting a back tension release with it sooo lol


Try using a thumb release with backtension it works just as good as backtension. For some people it works better with a backtension.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah, dad shoots a thumb with backtension but i dotn wanna run the risk of getting into bad habits and shooting recurve as my main thing i like shooting the backtension release because its almost the same as my recurve.


BowTecArcher11 said:


> Try using a thumb release with backtension it works just as good as backtension. For some people it works better with a backtension.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Those mathews quivers are expensive arent they.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

yes they are...too expensive. I like ur rig BowTecArcher11 the insanity is wicked and i like ur top shot bowstand :thumbs_up


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks it shoots wicked too. I changed the top shot to my name now but it still looks awsome better my opinion. Yeah i seen those quivers were like 110.They look good probly work good but that is way to much.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

View attachment 1315253

Isn't as nice as most on here but here is mine! Hoyt Ruckus 24" draw and 43lbs. It gets the job done so I like it!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

hoytgirl15 said:


> View attachment 1315253
> 
> Isn't as nice as most on here but here is mine! Hoyt Ruckus 24" draw and 43lbs. It gets the job done so I like it!


I like them arrow wraps wered you get them from.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

I got them off of ebay. I sadly dont have them anymore. But my new ones are blue and purple!!!


----------



## SilverB (Mar 11, 2012)

New and first bow- PSE Bowmadness xs 28" draw, 60#. First bow since my bear cub when i was 12....


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good bows for not so much experienced people not saying you are not experienced.They are good starter bow and preaty cheap.


----------



## bigbuckboy12 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im gettinn a z7 ill post pics of it later.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my 3d?huntin bow until i get a new toy


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i meant/ not ?


----------

